# So I get a phone call at 1am!



## ReformedWretch (Jul 12, 2006)

And it's one of the girls my wife and I used to work with a few years ago. She just graduated high school and has had some very tough times with her family. It was so cool to hear from her, we talked for about two hours! I am going to pay for her to get a bus ticket to come see us for a while.

It's calls like this one (yes, even if it's 1:00am) that make this job so worth it. If you can, say a prayer for Melissa. Here she is.





My wife and I love her a lot!


----------



## blhowes (Jul 12, 2006)

Its neat the relationship you have with these kids you've 'worked' with over the years. They know you're there for them pretty much 24-7, even after you've officially stopped 'working' with them, case in point the 1 am call. Keep up the good work.

[Edited on 7-12-2006 by blhowes]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 12, 2006)

What's sad is that too many house parents are not interested in being here for their kids all of the time. Some refuse to be even when they get a few days off! What I mean is that I know many that will tell the kids not to even say heelo to them when they are off, but to "act like you don't even see me".

Andrea and I have kids from other homes coming to our house, a few even call our house their house! It's nice and sad at the same time. We just got placed into a new quad (a set of three other homes we work closely with) and one of the girls from one of the other homes came to see us and said "I am soooo excited to be part of your quad!" It was a nice compliment for us, but at the same time we wondered how she must feel most of the time.

Here's the problem, how do you get a message like that out without angering others? It's tough.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> What's sad is that too many house parents are not interested in being here for their kids all of the time. Some refuse to be even when they get a few days off! What I mean is that I know many that will tell the kids not to even say heelo to them when they are off, but to "act like you don't even see me".


As the saying goes, "You don´t understand my situation until you have walked a mile in my moccasins." I won't cast stones at these people, as I'm sure its a very difficult job they/you do, one that gets pretty trying from day-to-day, with lots of ups and downs. Like everybody else who works a 9-5 job, its good to be able to leave work behind and have a private life away from work.

Having said that, I can't imagine (even if I had what it takes to do your kind of work) actually telling the kids to "act like they don't see me". If I were a kid and my 'counselor' said that to me...



> Andrea and I have kids from other homes coming to our house, a few even call our house their house! It's nice and sad at the same time. We just got placed into a new quad (a set of three other homes we work closely with) and one of the girls from one of the other homes came to see us and said "I am soooo excited to be part of your quad!" It was a nice compliment for us, but at the same time we wondered how she must feel most of the time.


...and that's probably why you get those calls at 1 am in the morning.



> Here's the problem, how do you get a message like that out without angering others? It's tough.


Anonymous email? ... beats me


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 12, 2006)

lol

I am trying it with Podcasting at the moment. :bigsmile:


----------

